# Statutory declaration- Form 888



## packofnails (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi all. I am in the process of applying for a partner visa for my partner to join me in Australia. I am having my friends and family complete the Form 888 statutory declaration form.

In the last part of the form (question 6) where the family member signs and dates the form there is a field which states 'your signature' then 'declared at' then the field for the date.

Does anyone know what is supposed to go in the 'declared at' field? Is this the location where the authorised person certified your documents i.e. Hammersmith Magistrates Court? Or for example the name of the firm i.e. So and So Solicitors or Martin Place Post Office? 

We are a bit concened about this field because the solicitor who is certifying our documents is a family friend, so we are not visiting any particular firm or court to get these certified. I am assuming this is allowed?

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

packofnails said:


> Hi all. I am in the process of applying for a partner visa for my partner to join me in Australia. I am having my friends and family complete the Form 888 statutory declaration form.
> 
> In the last part of the form (question 6) where the family member signs and dates the form there is a field which states 'your signature' then 'declared at' then the field for the date.
> 
> ...


Hello Packofnails,
In 'Declared at' you need to write the location where the document got certified. From what you already mentioned, the right one is Martin Place Post Office.

I don't think there will be any problem with your family friend solicitor signing the paper. Still a solicitor 

Regards,
IMkddj


----------



## packofnails (Jul 15, 2012)

thanks for your reply. what im not sure about is that because it is a family friend certifying our documents, there is no location, it will literally just be her house or our house. also my mum completed this section before conferring with me and has just written her address in the 'declared at' field. 

im just not sure how strict immigration is with this field, particularly given that the form 888 is optional when youre outside australia.

thanks again.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

packofnails said:


> thanks for your reply. what im not sure about is that because it is a family friend certifying our documents, there is no location, it will literally just be her house or our house. also my mum completed this section before conferring with me and has just written her address in the 'declared at' field.
> 
> im just not sure how strict immigration is with this field, particularly given that the form 888 is optional when youre outside australia.
> 
> thanks again.


I suggest, go to her house and declare it there. So it won't show the same address as what you've written in your form. Doesn't have to be a complete address. A suburb will do.


----------



## australi (Jun 30, 2014)

For those that applied online- all supporting documents are submitted online correct? I am having family overseas complete the 888s but could they just upload it and email it to me instead of having to mail it by post? Since everything will be online anyways? Just wondering if that would work!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, they can scan and upload and email it to you or whatever. That's fine.


----------



## australi (Jun 30, 2014)

I've experienced some delays in registering my relationship and my family and friends have already written their stat decs ( I had no idea registering my relationship would take months!). My question is:

If American citizens have written their 888 stat dec's longer than 6 weeks ago, are they no longer valid? Since they aren't legal documents because they aren't Australia citizens would the time frame still matter?


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

Questions is are you applying onshore of offshore? If you are applying onshore, the stat decs from Australian citizens/PR holders should be no older than six months but stat decs from your friends and family living in any other country is acceptable. The six month rule doesn't apply in offshore visa as well from wherever they are from.


----------



## australi (Jun 30, 2014)

i am applying onshore. the 888s from the us are almost all expired now. my australian friends letters expire 19-9 so fingers crossed my registration is processed before then. is it 6 weeka or months?


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

The recent rule is 6 weeks not months for onshore application. However, the ones you are talking about are not from AU citizens/ PR holders but something extra to give weight to your visa. Just make sure the 2 obligatory ones required from AU citizen/PR holders are no older than 6 weeks when you are applying.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, what Tania said. The 6 week timeframe only applies if you are applying onshore and in regards to Forms 888 filled out by Aussie citizens/PR. You still don't want them to get TOO old though. 

Remember as long as you have already registered your relationship and you're just waiting on the certificate when you apply, that's okay. You can provide the receipt from your registration along with a note saying you've already registered your relationship and will upload the certificate as soon as you receive it. Then do so.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

(In fact, technically, registering your relationship is a "time of decision" requirement, rather than a "time of application" requirement, but I wouldn't want to argue that with a CO. Better to at least provide your receipt.)


----------

